# Auto World Series 2



## Greywater (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone know when release 2 will be out?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Supposed to be March (as of now)


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Anyone know what the series 2 releases will be??

I'm mainly interested in the Tjets


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NOTE: I HIJACKED THIS LISTING FROM MOTORCITYTOYZ
Auto World Thunderjet 500 R2
Each case will include 2 of each listed below:

Willy's Truck
1964 Dodge Pro Stock
Chaparral
Miss Deal Funny Car
AMX
1968 Torino

Colors have not yet been released....


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hmmm...some interesting choices there......can't wait to see some pics of these.


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

great cant wait to see some drag cars hope it true


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

YEAH! I was really really really scared they were going to come out with the same bodys again, in new paint jobs. All 6 of those sound like a winner as long as they dont come in some funky colors. Any one want some purple Corvettes cheap lol

-- Elliot


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

wnovess99 said:


> YEAH! All 6 of those sound like a winner as long as they dont come in some funky colors. Any one want some purple Corvettes cheap lol
> 
> -- Elliot


 Wassa matta with purple 'vettes......and how cheap, eh :wave: ?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> NOTE: I HIJACKED THIS LISTING FROM MOTORCITYTOYZ
> Auto World Thunderjet 500 R2
> Each case will include 2 of each listed below:
> 
> ...



If you go to that website, it'll give listings of some of the XT releases also...Jeep and '08 Challenger, coming atcha....BOO-YAH!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Yeah, no kidding....I don't have the purple Vette yet.....I could use a couple of those bodies


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

grungerockjeepe said:


> If you go to that website, it'll give listings of some of the XT releases also...Jeep and '08 Challenger, coming atcha....BOO-YAH!


X-Traction Round 2
Listed are colors for each style (J- for Jewel & C - for Clam)

- 55 Chevy Nomad - Turquiose (J) & Black (C)

- 2005 Ford GT - Red (J) & White (C)

- 1971 Plymouth GTX - Red (J) & Purple (C)

- H2 Hummer Police Version - White (J) & Black (C)

- 1976 Ford Torino - Red (Starsky & Hutch version - ( J) & Green (C)

- 1977 Pontiac Firebird - Black (J) & Silver (C)
*
DUE FEB 2007

*It'd be sweet if they can stick to that due date . . .

'doba


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

holy crap, they sound awesome..........and could you say "white thunder starsky-n-hutch"....


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey everyone! 

I have been unable to update my site with new info from Auto World as my wife decided that our new baby girl needed to get out of the oven a month early - LOL!

Jessica Lynn Clemence was born on January 11, 2007 at 7:47 PM 
She weighted in at just 4 lbs 7 oz and 18 inches long.

They released my wife but Jessica has some lung and heart problems that need to be fixed before her release. Nothing major - just need to develop more and gain weight.

Both my wife and I have been taking turns staying at the hospital as we also have a three year old daughter, Katie. She is going to be a great older sister.

So with that said, the new AW X-Traction R2 will be released in March/April. Nothing firm yet from AW. These will sell out fast!!! 

I will update my site as soon as I can with more info as it becomes available. If you have questions or need product, send me list of needs and I will email prices - special discount for HobbyTalk users only!

Thanks
Jeff Clemence


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Jeff, 

Congrats and good luck with the new Daughter. My hopes are she does well quickly and you get to take her home soon. It's good to know your wife is doing well too...

Tom


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Hey everyone!
> Jessica Lynn Clemence was born on January 11, 2007 at 7:47 PM
> She weighted in at just 4 lbs 7 oz and 18 inches long.
> 
> ...


Hello Jeff and congrats!!!!!!!!! :hat: 

I was down the same road that you are going down right now 14 years ago.

My son was born 7 weeks early,weighing in at around 3 pounds.

Tho it was not easy for my wife or myself,my son was in the hospital for over a month before coming home due to an underdeveloped respiratory system.

She'll be home before you know it.Like I said,not an easy thing,but looking back I realize how greatful I am now for all of the advances that have been made in the care and treatment of preemies.

God bless you and your family,and let us know when Jessica comes home!!!!



Mike


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations Jeff. Best of luck with the baby. Hope all turns out well. Dave.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Congrats Jeff the best to you and your family. My oldest son Kevin came a month early too and he is 35 years old next month. My she have a blessed life

Roger Corrie


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

congrats dude! my youngest was 1 month early,sept 12th 2001. the said he would be in there a month,ha,it was 1 week and the little fart was drinking the full dose,home he went sept19th.babies are tougher than they look.he's still a live wire.prayers sent.
matt


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Baby has been released from Hospital*

Just wanted to let everyone know that our daughter was released from the hospital today and is doing much better. She has a long way to go but doctors say she should be fine.

Thanks to everyone that has emailed me and responded with words of encouragement. 

Jeff, Melissa, Katie and Jessica (newest edition)


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Congrats Jeff........glad your daughter made it home from the hospital :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Congrats and glad to hear you're all at home. :thumbsup: rr


----------

